# authenticating to a 'poxy' proxy

## wilsontc

i was just wondering, in stage one (or any stage) how can i authenticate to a proxy server to 'rsync'? this is before i have boot straped (cause i need to access the internet through the server). my network uses novell netware, but in the minimalist state, i can't setup an external program to do this. basically, when i specify the proxy server, it doesn't prompt for a username or accout, something like that.

----------

## dberkholz

There ought to be a program on the livecd called tsocks, with which you can socksify everything. I'm not sure which stage tarballs it's in, it may only be in stage 2 or 3, but you can check it out. https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20673 I'm not sure if you're using a SOCKS proxy or not, but if you are this ought to help.

----------

## wilsontc

hmm, a what proxy?! whats a SOCKS proxy?

----------

## dberkholz

Check here for figuring out what kind of proxy you have: http://www.dnsbl.sorbs.net/proxy.html. Basically, if you route things through port 1080, with the possible exception of HTTP and FTP, it's probably SOCKS.

----------

## wilsontc

if i set up my proxy as a http (for which i know the settings and have an account) can i do my downloads through this? i know that some of the mirrors use "http://" instead of "ftp://"

----------

## dberkholz

 *wilsontc wrote:*   

> if i set up my proxy as a http (for which i know the settings and have an account) can i do my downloads through this? i know that some of the mirrors use "http://" instead of "ftp://"

 

Yes, but you'll have to make sure all of your mirrors are http://, not ftp://. You'll also have to use emerge-webrsync instead of emerge sync.

----------

## wilsontc

ah! this is good!

maybe i should explain my network setup.

firstly, i go to school (i'm a mature 16 yr old  :Razz: ) and we have a huge wintel network. its running on netware. what i want to do is use linux on this network. to emerge my software, i need to go through our proxy. normally, we use ClientTrust to authenticate to it. my friend who is an abosolute genius worked out that to login to the proxy via web, you would just type something like "https://wesproxy.net:8080="bordermanager=?login"" yadda yadda...

this would bring up a login box, from which i would have internet access  :Very Happy: 

i remember this worked on redhat (which he uses) through mozilla 1.4 or something, but atm i don't have x (cause i need to download stuff at home  :Razz: ) so i could just use lynx. 

so would i have to 1) use lynx to go to that address and login; and then 2)set my make.conf to use the ip address of the proxy?

----------

## dberkholz

 *wilsontc wrote:*   

> so would i have to 1) use lynx to go to that address and login; and then 2)set my make.conf to use the ip address of the proxy?

 

From the way it sounds, login, then set HTTP_PROXY in make.conf to allow usage of the HTTP proxy. I'm not sure whether that will also allow emerge-webrsync as well, but you can instead download the portage snapshots from any Gentoo mirror in the snapshots directory and read the emerge-webrsync script, put the tarball in the appropriate place, and run the script.

----------

## wilsontc

ok, thanks for your response spyderous!

when you say scripts, do you mean /usr/portage/scripts?

----------

## dberkholz

emerge-webrsync should be in root's PATH. 

```
# which emerge-webrsync

/usr/sbin/emerge-webrsync
```

----------

## wilsontc

so what exactly do i do? i am confused (sorry, i am a noob)

so i need to do "which emerge-webrsync" when i am connected to the internet.

hmm, is this correct? so webrsync is another application that needs to be emerged, or is this file already on my system?

----------

## dberkholz

It's part of portage, which is on the stage tarballs. It's on your system now if you have Gentoo and have portage. You don't need to do which emerge-webrsync, you just need to run emerge-webrsync. I was showing you where it was.

----------

## wilsontc

ah thanks!

i wasn't sure (me being a gentoo n00b and all  :Razz: )

----------

